# MW2 ps3



## mteam (Dec 8, 2007)

Anyone care to share any tips help a newbie I don't seem to be getting any better at this


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

practice practice lol one of the things i like doing is kitting out with the decoy grenade/ninja/warlord/ghost and any rifle silenced then when the opposite side use radar set myself up and throw the grenade so i can overlook the position then sit back and watch as people come charging in thinking they have an easy kill and then take them out it's never failed me


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Ivor I think you are speaking about Black-ops judging by all the perks I haven't heard of :lol:

Op, what is your full set up at the moment?

I like to keep it simple, Assault Rifle with Stopping power, Sleight-of-hand and Ninja, I'd keep the killstreaks low if you're finiding it difficult, 3-5-7 is pretty good, 5-7-9 if you can stretch to it. Watch all your kill cams and see what you did wrong and how you could have covered yourself better. Don't sprint around corners, when I first started playing I would say a massive percentage of my deaths came from being caught sprinting and not being able to draw my gun quick enough.

Don't run through massive open space in the middle of a map, try and stick to the outer area's, try and be covered as much as possible, know the busy area's and try to avoid running through them but having access to them to be able to nick some easy kills, look at your radar, are all of your team mates over to one side or all in close proximity? then go the other way, no doubt they are trying to spawn trap and a few enemies will be trying to sneak round the back, cut them off.

Just be a little smarter, there's no rush, look around, run to the next cover, look around etc, don't just sprint everywhere.

Hope some of that heps, there is obviously a lot more to it, but keeping it simple and safe is a good starting point:thumb:


----------



## mteam (Dec 8, 2007)

Cheers I do run around a bit like a headless chicken 

I tried using the sniper intervention with silencer but really struggled do you need to land more than one shot with this ?


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

mteam said:


> Cheers I do run around a bit like a headless chicken
> 
> I tried using the sniper intervention with silencer but really struggled do you need to land more than one shot with this ?


Yeah I fins silenced snipers annoying, even with stopping power you need two shots without a headshot a lot of the time.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

i use different tactics on every map.highrise is all about the ump an marathon.afghan is acr an noob tubes,if you get wateland as a map an they start camping underground (in the tunnel) i set up a class with ak47 with noob tubes an thumper as secondary,you can just pound the **** out of undeground campers by tubing them out.but everyone plays different.i dont snipe at all,cant do it.

what i would use till you get your bearings is a heart sensor.its a complete queers perk after prestiging but a noob has all the right in the world to use it


----------

